# Thinking about home delivery food service?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You might want to think again!  I've never had any food delivered to my home. No plans to either, in the future.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/cus...ke-video-felt-really-disgusted-155638505.html


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh heck no! I never have any food delivered to my home. If I am too "lazy" to go out and eat at the physical location, I will just prepare the food at my home.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Once, my wife and I were on a road trip. We checked into a motel and called Domino's to have a pizza delivered. 

We were both tired and didn't feel like making the effort to go out and eat. I had forgotten that one time we had food delivered. The delivery speed was good, but the pizza was incredibly mediocre.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

The best pizza I have eaten from fast food outlets has been from Little Ceasars. Dont know if it is true or not but, I have heard rumours in the past that one, or more, Domino's delivery drivers was known to ejaculate on the pizza before they delivered it to the customers. Regardless if true or not, I never took the chance and have never bought pizza from Domino's.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have done repair work at many of the local restaurants kitchens. About half of them were disgusting on a good day. I cook at home unless eating out is absolutely unavoidable.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Like it or not, we all eat out from time to time. No getting around that. For the most part, I don't stress over it. 

When we are on a road trip, we try to be as cautious as possible. We tend to trust well-known, fast-food joints, more than mom & pop places.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Like it or not, we all eat out from time to time. No getting around that. For the most part, I don't stress over it.
> 
> When we are on a road trip, we try to be as cautious as possible. We tend to trust well-known, fast-food joints, more than mom & pop places.


I beg to differ. I trust mom & pop places more than than chain store places.


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

spongemonkey said:


> The best pizza I have eaten from fast food outlets has been from Little Ceasars. Dont know if it is true or not but, I have heard rumours in the past that one, or more, Domino's delivery drivers was known to ejaculate on the pizza before they delivered it to the customers. Regardless if true or not, I never took the chance and have never bought pizza from Domino's.


Just don't get the first pizza of the night and you should be fine


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

spongemonkey said:


> I beg to differ. I trust mom & pop places more than than chain store places.


Mom & pop places aren't as well regulated as the fast-food chains are. I'm not saying that there aren't any good ones.

And, if you are on the road, how do you tell the good ones from the bad?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

We NEVER have food delivered. We either eat in, or will go and order and bring home. We try not to eat out much, because we try to be careful about what we eat at our "older" ages.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife and I like to eat lunch out quite often. We do so, several times a week. We have our favorite joints that we patronize. 

For pizzas, we like Poppa Murphy's. We stop by a couple times a month and get one.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Mom & pop places aren't as well regulated as the fast-food chains are. I'm not saying that there aren't any good ones.
> 
> And, if you are on the road, how do you tell the good ones from the bad?


I am claiming BS on your post. They are regulated the same as the fast food chains! The FDA does not go one way or the other unless they are in some one's pocket!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

spongemonkey said:


> I am claiming BS on your post. They are regulated the same as the fast food chains! The FDA does not go one way or the other unless they are in some one's pocket!


My point was, mom & pop joints might tend to be a bit more _thrifty_ with their supplies, when it comes to preparing food / meals. Or......in other words, why toss the eggs if they are beyond their expiration date, if they still look / smell okay?

Fast-food joints are more likely to *not* use food items that are close to expiring or are expired.

Mom & pop joints don't have to answer to a corporation and/or their standards. Only to themselves. Corporations have their own inspectors that insure compliance within their franchisees.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> My point was, mom & pop joints might tend to be a bit more _thrifty_ with their supplies, when it comes to preparing food / meals. Or......in other words, why toss the eggs if they are beyond their expiration date, if they still look / smell okay?
> 
> Fast-food joints are more likely to *not* use food items that are close to expiring or are expired.
> 
> Mom & pop joints don't have to answer to a corporation and/or their standards. Only to themselves. Corporations have their own inspectors that insure compliance within their franchisees.


Okay, I got you. I thought (wrongly so) you were referring to health, cleanliness standards etc.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I know examples (both good & bad) are a dime a dozen. When we first moved to where we are, I asked a fellow co-worker about a good place to have dinner.

He recommended a place and we went there. Man oh man, was that ever a big mistake. It was a mom & pop owned restaurant. We were seated and right away, I spotted dead insects lying at the bottom of some windows, only a couple of feet away from our table. 

It only got worse! The carpet was badly stained and the table / chairs were old and badly worn. 

The kitchen was a galley type, and the owners allowed their large Black Labrador dog to lay in it. They literally had to step over and/or around it to cook. 

All in all, it was a terrible experience. So much so, we decided not to stay and dine. I went to the cashier and told the gal why were were leaving. I also told her that I would be filing a complaint with the proper authorities, and that they should be expecting a visit soon. 

I spoke to the co-worker that recommended the restaurant to us, and gave him an ear full. He did admit that they hadn't dined there for several years. He said that it sounded as if the place had changed for the worse. My response was to him was duh!

I'm not claiming that my actions were responsible, but within about two months, the place had closed it's doors.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PT's idea of Food Delivery Service is when his wife brings him a beer. 

(IF he asks nicely)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom n pop stores , lmao


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> PT's idea of Food Delivery Service is when his wife brings him a beer.
> 
> (IF he asks nicely)


I don't drink beer at home. Never have.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

That’s just plain sad.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> That's just plain sad.


True Dat! I drink beer whenever and where ever I am! I have no conscious and dont answer to anyone. I am not a "kept man"!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've just never been much of a beer drinker. I can't appreciate the taste I suppose. But, that's not to to say that in the right company and in the right place, I'll share a couple pitchers of beer with others. I don't like large, noisy bars, and people tripping over each other. Not a big fan of parking lot fights either.

I don't drink hard liquor at all. Never appealed to me.

I've dealt with far too many drunks over the course of my career, to want to be around them on my own time. Got no use for them at all.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

You must lead a very bored unenventful life!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually, I haven't. I'm now retired, still in one piece, and glad to be..........on both counts.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I hear you paratrooper. I was just clowning a bit.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

spongemonkey said:


> I hear you paratrooper. I was just clowning a bit.


I was just messing with you too. I'm a drug addict, homeless and living on the streets, have multiple felony warrants out on me, and I've been on the run for the last 30 yrs. or so.

But things are looking up, thanks to Trump.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I was just messing with you too. I'm a drug addict, homeless and living on the streets, have multiple felony warrants out on me, and I've been on the run for the last 30 yrs. or so.
> 
> But things are looking up, thanks to Trump.



Now that is funny right there, I dont care who you are!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Amen, brother amen,,,,,,Hey, sponge are you related to porch??


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Amen, brother amen,,,,,,Hey, sponge are you related to porch??


Dont know porch and to my knowledge we not even closely related. I and he who ever he is are not even in the same race. Know what I mean?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

spongemonkey said:


> True Dat! I drink beer whenever and where ever I am! I have* no conscious *and dont answer to anyone. I am not a "kept man"!


So you're not concious? Is that what happens when you drink whenever and wherever you are not kept?

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> So you're not concious? Is that what happens when you drink whenever and wherever you are not kept?
> 
> GW


It means that I have no concious regardless if sober or not. At my age and past experiences, what ever happens, happens and I deal with the consequences whatever they may be good or bad. It was just a figure of speech.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think might have meant to say conscience which refers to your inner feelings rather than conscious which refers to being awake.

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I think might have meant to say conscience which refers to your inner feelings rather than conscious which refers to being awake.
> 
> GW


You caught on to it! Yep, I have a conscience even though I may not be conscious.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Amen, brother amen,,,,,,Hey, sponge are you related to porch??


Now, THAT'S funny!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

spongemonkey said:


> Dont know porch and to my knowledge we not even closely related. I and he who ever he is are not even in the same race. Know what I mean?


I do believe you got it.!!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> My wife and I like to eat lunch out quite often. We do so, several times a week. We have our favorite joints that we patronize.
> 
> For pizzas, we like *Poppa Murphy's*. We stop by a couple times a month and get one.


Good Pizza, I like the fact that you cook it yourself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> Good Pizza, I like the fact that you cook it yourself.


Yeah, it's as good as any I've had. They have some good coupons too!


----------

